# Squadron/MMD is no more.



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

From Cybermodeler Online: *"Farewell Squadron/MMD.* Last Tuesday (1/19/21), they (MMD Holdings LLC) filed voluntary Chapter 7 in the Northern Texas Bankruptcy Court. I remember visiting their store in Rockville, MD in the mid-1970s for a cup of coffee and a walk through their kit displays. Like many folks, I'd cherish the monthly Squadron Flyer and ordered necessary supplies during my three years stationed overseas. I also had the privilege to visit (then) owner Jerry Campbell and tour the facility in Carrolton, TX in the early 1990s. After Jerry sold the company and retired, Squadron/MMD went through several leadership changes and their pioneering mail order hobby business couldn't seem to keep up with the internet and social media."



https://www.cybermodeler.com/editorial/editorial.shtml


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

It's sad but, not surprising.

The last few times I even bothered to look at their website, there was virtually nothing there to even buy. Let alone at a good price. They've been on a steady decline for over a decade.

I do remember buying quite a few oddball items from their mail order flyers back in the 1980's and probably into the early 90's.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well crap.
I remember phoning in my orders in the pre-web days, reciting catalog item numbers to a nice lady. They'd even call back if a problem came up.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes I miss the monthly flyers from years ago - back then they always seemed to have a few good deals every month.

I'm not surprised to hear of their passing - hasn't been anything worthwhile to purchase from them in years. Seems if you don't adapt to the ever-changing world you get left behind. 

Good memories of the company from the past though - especially from late 60's thru early 90's for me.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I haven't bought anything from Squadron since last year. They seemed to concentrate on military kits, and I'm only interested in V-2s and a VERY limited selection of U.S. aircraft from that genre. I emailed them once, asking to be kept on the mailing list but explaining that I really wasn't interested in the kits of Russian and Chinese vehicles they mainly seemed to be selling. I have purchased a few of the excellent Takom 1/35th scale V-2 kits, though, and also bought a few 1/32nd scale kits of US planes when available at a price I could afford. Oh - and the Hanebu II flying saucer kits. I alwasy bought one or two when they dropped down around $30 each. Great kits!

Larry


----------



## Worldwide Hobby (May 8, 2021)

spock62 said:


> From Cybermodeler Online: *"Farewell Squadron/MMD.* Last Tuesday (1/19/21), they (MMD Holdings LLC) filed voluntary Chapter 7 in the Northern Texas Bankruptcy Court. I remember visiting their store in Rockville, MD in the mid-1970s for a cup of coffee and a walk through their kit displays. Like many folks, I'd cherish the monthly Squadron Flyer and ordered necessary supplies during my three years stationed overseas. I also had the privilege to visit (then) owner Jerry Campbell and tour the facility in Carrolton, TX in the early 1990s. After Jerry sold the company and retired, Squadron/MMD went through several leadership changes and their pioneering mail order hobby business couldn't seem to keep up with the internet and social media."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cybermodeler.com/editorial/editorial.shtml


Sad to hear this, but policy changes ruined their business, My father would order kits from them in 60s-70s. I had an online model business; purchasing wholesale from them. I would pre sale new models; selling hundreds at a time. They had a Saturn 5 kit that I sold 80 of. Then they started shipping pre- sales to the brick and mortar stores first; drying up my pre-sells. Then they started getting remote control junk from China. They couldn't keep up with the new fads. I started to get a lot of returns. Loved my relationship with them, sorry to see them go.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Sorry to hear this. But I'm also not surprised. I ordered a lot of stuff, both kits and supplies, from them back in the day. I stopped buying from them when I discovered I could get the same stuff far more cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I just realized this will be a (small) problem for Hobby Lobby. They have been selling many of the Squadron-labled easy to build kits, and a couple of the slightly larger ones. I'll have to check and see what they have instead of those now.

Larry


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

I quit ordering from them when the monthly flyers became so full of specials they took orders for only to come back in a week to say they didn't have them. A couple years ago. I could go and pick them up in person.


----------

